# Jet JFM-5 Initial Assemble and Use Review



## mgradwohl

Thanks for the review. I ordered mine a while back and it's been in Chicago for who knows how long. Estimated delivery date is 1/5. Woo hoo!


----------



## map

Another thanks for the review. Mine got here on Wednesday, but I have been under the weather and not up to the assembly. I will likely use a comealong that I attache to the ceilung joists to lift the body onto the base. I look forward to trying the unit.


----------



## mgradwohl

The price is up on this tool significantly:
List: $1,269.00 
CPO Price: $1,069.99 
Sale Price: $899.99 
You Save: $369.01 (29%)


----------



## Tomfoolery

I just received mine last week. I will echo the ease of setup! No problem with power or leverage. I agree with the chuck -it would be nice to grind one end to a flat edge to use on the chisle set-screw. Great machine! Just waiting now for the rebates!


----------



## Taigert

I have 2 big Jet Boxes sitting (actually 4 I bought the 22-44 Osc. sander as well) in my shop waiting to be assembeled. I just figured I would check to see if there were any assembly suprises to watch out for.


----------

